# Surf Fishing Newbie at Surfside Beach



## Rollcenter (May 21, 2017)

We will be at Surfside Beach the week on June 10th, I want to do some night time surf fishing. We went down a few years ago and I night fished with local shrimp and sand fleas and caught several, I'm hoping to repeat, but would like to be a little better prepared this time. I like night time fishing better as there is less people around and it's more peaceful.

I'm a avid bass fisherman here in KY, I also fish for big catfish some so I'm not a complete amateur!

I will be bringing down my spinning gear I use for catfish, they are 7''6"-8' rods with spinning reels. I usually use about 50lb braided line. May even bring down one of my heavy bait caster setups and throw some artificial baits.

What line is recommended for the fish I will be catching? What size/style hooks?

Seems like last time I used 3 ounce pyramid sinkers that seemed to keep my bait out past the breakers pretty decent.

Any suggestions will be helpful.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If you want new line, we all use about 14-20 lb mono but I wouldn't trash a bunch of braid for a week trip. 

A light spinning rod will be best for artificals. 10 lb mono or 20 lb braid range 6.5-7.5' long. You're throwing 1/4-3/4 oz jigs and 1 oz Gotcha plugs and spoons. Even a nice bait caster will work with 10 lb line or so will work fine. 

Most of your fish will be caught on #4-#2 hooks, then you can soak some larger baits on 8/0 circle hooks like you probably use for catfish. I use Owner Mutu #4s for small rods and Gamakatsu octopus circles 8/0 for drum. If bluefish are around I use 1/0-4/0 hooks and some fresh cut bait. Sharks will annoy you and it is against county ordinance to land them where you are. 

3 oz pyramids should be fine, have a couple 4 and 5 oz if it's rough. Don't forget, a lot of good fish are caught very close in...you don't have to always be out past the breakers.


----------



## Rollcenter (May 21, 2017)

SmoothLures said:


> If you want new line, we all use about 14-20 lb mono but I wouldn't trash a bunch of braid for a week trip.
> 
> A light spinning rod will be best for artificals. 10 lb mono or 20 lb braid range 6.5-7.5' long. You're throwing 1/4-3/4 oz jigs and 1 oz Gotcha plugs and spoons. Even a nice bait caster will work with 10 lb line or so will work fine.
> 
> ...



That's a awesome answer, it really helped!

It really surprises me that you guys use such line line, I guess though if your not catching 75-100lb fish that's all you need!

What kind of rig/setup as far as hook, sinker placement? Is a leader needed?

What species should I be targeting the second week in June, last time I was down there (Couple August's ago) I used local Shrimp and sand fleas with a good amount of success.

As far as sharks go, I am not targeting them, what should I do if a hungry one takes my bait?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Rollcenter said:


> That's a awesome answer, it really helped!
> 
> It really surprises me that you guys use such line line, I guess though if your not catching 75-100lb fish that's all you need!
> 
> ...


Most people think they need heavy line for saltwater when they start, but once you realize 99% fish you catch are 1/2-3 lbs, and almost always under 10 lbs, it makes sense. The only things bigger down here are sharks, rays, king mackerel, cobia, tarpon, big red drum, etc. 

The way I tie my surf rig is to tie on a #4 Owner Mutu on 25 lb fluorocarbon, tie a surgeon's loop (tie to your rod) where the tag end is the hook dangling about 8", pull off 12-18", tie another loop (sinker), pull off about 18" and tie on another hook. The add sand fleas, shrimp, or Fishbites. 

You'll be catching pinfish, whiting, pompano on shrimp and sand fleas. 

Per the ordinance, you are supposed to cut your line once you ID it as a shark. In reality you can fight him until he gets to the surf/pier and release little guys as long as you don't cause a scene, and if it's a bigger one just cut or break him off. Larger 5'+ you won't be able to land without trying anyway.


----------

